# Free stuff in here.



## parkside (Jan 16, 2011)

Just got my email saying they didn't expect this much response and have exhausted their give a way inventory. They did say if I purchase one and fill out a rebate slip they will mail me five dollars. Not worth my time.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Apple uses 2 amp plugs, most others on the market are 500mA to 1 amp. If you look at a lot of wall warts the ones that are 2 amp will have it noted.
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=2+amp+usb+charger
> 
> Chargers that aren't won't say anything like this one
> ...


On the one I got it says 2.1A USB,15A 125V TR Recept.:thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

parkside said:


> Just got my email saying they didn't expect this much response and have exhausted their give a way inventory. They did say if I purchase one and fill out a rebate slip they will mail me five dollars. Not worth my time.


me too:sad:


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

parkside said:


> Just got my email saying they didn't expect this much response and have exhausted their give a way inventory. They did say if I purchase one and fill out a rebate slip they will mail me five dollars. Not worth my time.


Same here and this is the email received. Feel free to use my generic rebate code. I would love to know how many free ones they actually sent out.

_Wow! We thought we had a great innovation with the new Pass & Seymour USB Charger Outlet, but never imagined the response for product samples would be so tremendous.

Due to this overwhelming demand, our allocated supply ran out before your sample request could be fulfilled. While the original promotion stated that sample quantities were limited, we're so appreciative of the interest level that we're offering a $5 rebate. Purchase one Pass & Seymour USB Charger Outlet at your local retailer, then fill out and mail us your rebate form before May 10, 2013. In return, we'll mail you a $5 rebate check*.

We apologize for any inconvenience, and hope you continue to participate in future promotions. We assure you that we will not use your personal information outside of this promotion, however, if you would like to be the first to know about future offers and innovative new products, click here.

PROMO CODE:
VJHZCGQR
Limited to the purchase of one USB Charger Outlet and rebate per household.

*In order to receive your $5 rebate check, you must submit the rebate form along with valid proof of purchase (original receipt and UPC barcode from purchase) for one Pass & Seymour USB Charger Outlet. Unique tracking and fulfillment code limits rebates to one check per household. Submission must be postmarked by midnight, May 10, 2013. Other terms and conditions apply.	_


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Just received that email too... That blows...

I wonder how many they had allocated.. 20 pcs? :laughing:

How much are those outlets anyway? Is the 5$ rebate worth my time?


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

parkside said:


> Just got my email saying they didn't expect this much response and have exhausted their give a way inventory. They did say if I purchase one and fill out a rebate slip they will mail me five dollars. Not worth my time.


After reading this, I checked my email. Same thing. No freebee for me. :sad:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Rich D. said:


> Just received that email too... That blows...
> 
> I wonder how many they had allocated.. 20 pcs? :laughing:
> 
> How much are those outlets anyway? Is the 5$ rebate worth my time?


From the traffic on the other forums ......probably a couple thousand.

Some guys were getting 3-4 each.....sort of bogarting the system..:no:


----------



## wncbuilder (Nov 10, 2010)

My entry was placed a week before I posted this here. I got the "sorry" email as well. Looks like they shipped to their geographical area rather then spreading the love. Otoh, I know of 20+ people on another forum that received their sample.

Free is free, I guess I will now unsubscribe from the email list


----------

